# Don't use Jim Brost, Moreno Valley, California. Wildwing Taxidermy



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow, im sorry to hear that for both of you! thats really to bad.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

If you had those mounts in your house with others, I would strongly recommend bombing the rooms with your mounts in them. They will spread to other mounts as well. Even the best mounts in the world can become bug infested. Most guys think it's poor quality mounts that attract them. While most of the time, that might be true, they will attack quality mounts as well. If capes/skins are not prepped right, things like this can happen. That's pretty quick for the bugs to take over the mounts, are you sure they wern't there before you brought them home? Your taxidermists' studio might be infested, and that would be a really bad situation. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

that blows.

mind if i ask what he charged you for the mount?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

$550.00

I have about 10 other mounts and 9 turkey fans in my house. Never have I had a problem before OR SINCE.

The place the mounts got infected was at his shop.

My friend put his mount in his office at work in the middle of Orange County, California where NO other mount had been. can you say Concrete Jungle?

His shop is infested with cadaver bugs.

I'll never use or recommend this excuse of a taxidermist.


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

got any pics of it ?


----------



## Bone8Collector (Sep 9, 2010)

I can tell just by the price he had no clue what he was doing , another basement bill practicing on other people's trophies.


----------

